# The Dreaded "TREE CRITTER" (warning - graphic)



## z50guru (Dec 11, 2012)

A friend of mine was cutting today and disturbed this critter just a bit...:msp_scared: oops.







What kind of critters have you all managed to "dispatch" in the cut? Share plz. :chainsawguy:


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Dec 12, 2012)

Raccoon?

I felled a large leader that was partly hollow and broken off from a big silver maple after an ice storm last Jan. On the ground, I cut it into manageable sized pieces; I had gotten a few cut when a squirrel ran out of t he end!:msp_scared: The sucker waited until the last min., and then saved itself. Must have been smarter than the ones in the road...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow that's tough to see , I hit a nest of baby bunnies with the stump cutter wheel last spring , crushed a few dead and a few had to be smacked on the head , they were injured badly , still sucks to kill animals like that .


----------



## Naked Arborist (Dec 13, 2012)

Do bees, worms and grubs count? They were ten feet up in a hollow dead tree. The yellow jackets were at the top, yea FUN! Did I mention all the black ants running up my flip line?

Had the squirrel mom get super pissed while chunking down a dead large oak. About ten to twelve feet up I look in and see this PO momma. She runs out all hyped up and screaming. Then she jumps off the tree and goes nuts around the base. When I look down in the hole I see four babies with no hair, eyes still closed. I brought them down to the base and took a break for lunch. She ran up and down the fence tops next to the tree yelling for another ten minutes. Then she took them out one by one over the fence and off in the woods. Then she returned to cuse me out on last time before leaving for the day. Do you think that was a close one for me? lol

Oh btw, all these critters were in thew same tree!


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 13, 2012)

Bow hunters count????:jester:


----------



## k5alive (Dec 13, 2012)

while trimming palms last year I found half of a bloody squirrel tail. I've been looking for a tailless squirrel to this very day


----------



## Oldmaple (Dec 22, 2012)

Cut the tail off a squirrel when cutting the notch to drop a tree. Was up in another tree, looked in a hollow and saw fur. When coming down looked in the hollow again and it was still there. Figured it was dead. Dropped the tree and out it came. Had to have a monster headache after rattling around inside that tree when it came down. Was also cutting a hollow stem and lowering it. As it swung away there sat a raccoon staring at me. Yelled at the groundman "here comes the coon". It bailed about 10 feet from the ground and ran off.


----------



## Rickytree (Dec 23, 2012)

k5alive said:


> while trimming palms last year I found half of a bloody squirrel tail. I've been looking for a tailless squirrel to this very day



Chasing tail!!


----------



## farmboss45 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cut a hollow tree last year to get it out of the way, as I was cutting, had a sleepy coon come running out between my legs, scared the hell out of me!:msp_scared:


----------



## Acosi151 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nothing furry but I had a woodcock just about give me a heart attack by exploding seemingly out of my boot and hit me in the face flying by.

... And then there are the hornet nests... Too many hornet nests...


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 12, 2013)

Acosi151 said:


> Nothing furry but I had a woodcock just about give me a heart attack by exploding seemingly out of my boot and hit me in the face flying by.
> 
> ... And then there are the hornet nests... Too many hornet nests...



Dont forget yellow jackets.:msp_angry:


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 12, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Dont forget yellow jackets.:msp_angry:



Yellow jackets....

I was doing a multi-tree risk assessment when I heard a low humming sound. It was late fall and cold out. Turns out I stomped on a yellow jacket nest at the base of a fir in some ivy, and they had just enough gas to fly knee high. I thought I was OK, and then started getting stung -- a bunch had crawled up my boots and were in my pants! :msp_scared:

So I ran across the yard stripping naked to get them out of my clothes with my pants around my ankles. Luckily, the people had just left, and came back when it was all over.:msp_wub:


----------

